# Red Square, Green Circle, Blue Triangle error on videos Need Help!



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

Everytime I want to see a video it won't play and a red square, green circle, blue triangle will appear inside a little box on the upper left side of the video. 


youtube and google videos would play but some won't like myspace and soccerclips.net videos and much more other websites. 

I need help please, 

windows xp
IE 7


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Is this in windows media player or just in IE?


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

Just in IE 

Youtube works fine and google. 

Myspace doesn't works and other websites. The square that I talked about with the shapes inside appears on the upper left side where the video was supposed to be. The box is very small and the video is totally in white.


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/28829d1076365640/image2.jpg


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

Go to this website and you'll se the picture of the error I'm getting on some videos.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/28829d1076365640/image2.jpg


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Reinstall flash...see if that works.


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok
I think I already did that, but I'll try and see if it works.


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

I reinstall flash and it didn't work at all. 

I don't really know what its causing this


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

hmm...Well the icon you sent me that you get with some flash videos would mean that windows cant find the plugin..are you on vista?


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

no,

xp


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I have no idea at all then, I suggest contacting adobe if the problem is only with flash player.


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

still thanks


----------



## Dymenena102 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was having the same exact problem. But what i think you are doing is going to shockwave. When you go to adobe go to the lower right hand corner and its gonna say flash player. It wont say anything about shockwave. Download that and it will NOT SHOULD but it wil work because i cant downloading shockwave player. for some reason i thought they were the same thing. The guy who told you to go there was right ...i think you and i both were just pressing the wrong things. so try one more time for me! lower right hand corner dont forget!!!


----------

